# Projects



## The Grumpy Celt (Jan 31, 2005)

What are the current projects EN World is work on?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 1, 2005)

Lots of them!

A bunch more EN Arsenal books, the EN Armoury books (armour), the EN Adventurer books (general equipment/adventuring gear), the EN Guilds books, a new Librum Equitus (prestige classes), a series of environment books, some more Blackhammer Firearms books, plus other assorted bits and pieces.

Plus, of course, new issues of _EN World Gamer_, each with a brand new d20 mini-game.


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 2, 2005)

Robert, please check your email.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 3, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Robert, please check your email.





Yaaahhhhh!!!!!

It's full of weasles!


----------

